# Rep question



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2008)

Twice in the last week, I have received rep from other members whose stats in posts say they have 1 point - but the rep showed up blue/grey (no points) in my rep list.  Is this a site error of some type, or have I missed something somewhere?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2008)

How many posts do they have?


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> How many posts do they have?



One has 742, and the other has 879.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2008)

A number of forums are excluded from the rep system, which sections where the posts in?


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> A number of forums are excluded from the rep system, which sections where the posts in?



Forgot about that... One is in the Study, and the other is in the Comedy Cafe - but I thought if they were excluded, it wouldn't let you rep at all; I've gotten a couple of those, where I've tried to rep someone and the system told me that I couldn't rep there (rather than the "you've repped too recently" notice).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2008)

The forums those were on are 1/2 power forums.
Both givers hit for 1 point, halved is .5, looks like the system rounds down.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2008)

excluded forums won't let it go through.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, thanks... I was just wondering, because I've never seen that happen before, except on new users.  I've had a few transient problems since the move to the new server that seem to have cleared up, so I thought I'd ask in case it was related.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2008)

No prob.


----------

